#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Rookmachine reinigen

## Ralph Hees

Hallo,

Ik heb nu 1 jaar een American DJ Fogstorm 1200HD, deze is ongeveer 5x gebruikt met showtec vloeistof en 2 druppels Vanille geurstof. Hij staat nu sinds de zomervakantie op een schap. Is een rookmachine laten staan met rookvloeistof in de tank schadelijk? En zou hij eens schoongemaakt moeten worden zougauw de tank leeg is, heb namelijk nog geen 2,5 liter vloeistof op gebruikt?

Groetjes Ralph

----------


## ralph

Van stilstaan gaan die dingen kapot gek genoeg...
Leidinkjes worden poreus, vloeistof laat eemn residu achter in je machine.

Mijn ervaring: van stilstaan gaan ze stuk!

Wat zegt de handleiding over schoonmaken?

----------


## Ralph Hees

Als je hem gegelmatig gebruikt 1x per maand schoonmaken. Met American DJ Cleam machine liquid. Maar ik gebruik hem alleen met carnaval veel (5 dagen achter mekaar) en verder ongeveer 1x in de 2 maanden. dus dat is niet echt regelmatig. 
Ik heb hem eens in de garage ingestoken en flink laten blazen, er zat wat rood in de spuit, maar dat is er vanzelf vanaf vanaf gegaan.
Na de carnaval is de tank leeg (denk ik), dan zal ik heb maar eens schoonmaken met de vloeistof die de gene waar ik hem kocht aan raad.

----------


## Sjörske

Kun je eventueel ook azijn voor nemen. Vloeistof eruit. Effe laten spuiten tot er wat azijn doorheen is gegaan en dan weer rookvloeistof erin. Wel effe door laten spuiten tot je geen azijn meer ruikt.

----------


## moderator

Weer die azijn wijsheid...waar komt dat toch vandaan?!

Verklaar eens nader waarom azijn een opschonende werking zou hebben in een rookmachine, zeker als je ze generaliserend zegt: pak maar aijn dat is wel goed.

Graag uitleg sjorske!

----------


## shure-fan

in plaats van met azijn  gebruik ik liever gedestileerd water,  halve liter er doorheen spuiten en klaar

----------


## Ralph Hees

> in plaats van met azijn  gebruik ik liever gedestileerd water,  halve liter er doorheen spuiten en klaar



Waar haal ik dat vandaan, ik weet niet of Brammetje (de TOA op onze school) me een drinkflesje met gedestileerd water wil vullen.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Waar haal ik dat vandaan, ik weet niet of Brammetje (de TOA op onze school) me een drinkflesje met gedestileerd water wil vullen.



vraag maar aan je moeder, ze zal het waarschijnlijk wel in haar stoomstrijkijzer doen!
en anders, gewoon de supermarkt  :Wink:

----------


## LJKEVIN

Schoonmaakazijn heeft een ont-kalkende werking.


In vloeistof zit veel water, water bevat kalk, en kalk verstopt (bij lang stilstaan) verstoppingen in de machine.

Een 1/4 tank azijn en een 1/4 tank gedestileerd water doorspuiten en je leidingen zijn 9 van de 10 keer weer schoon.

Het water dient om de geur van het azijn er later makkelijker weer uit te krijgen...

ik heb meerdere machines op deze manier weer goed aan de praat gekregen. Ga dan niet lopen rondlopen dat dit onzin is...
En wanneer ik hier uitleg over vraag in een mail naar de moderator krijg ik er geen uitleg over??

----------


## moderator

Sorry?
Als je niet kan omgaan met internet wil dat niet zeggen dat je mij van iets moet beschuldigen.
mail verzonden op: 23-12-2006 13:18
aan: ****
Hallo, 

Lijkt mij verstandig de schoonmaak tips van de fabrikant van het  apparaat te volgen. 
Een apparaat demonteren en weer monteren vereiest technische kennis.  Niet voor niets staat in de meeste handleidingen te lezen dat onderhoud  en sevice door een deskundig opgeleid persoon dient te geschieden. 

Tevens zijn er rookmachines die je beslist niet met azijn moet  doorspoelen, bijvoorbeeld de machines van Look en MDG. 

Iemand een tip geven waarmee zijn garantie op een apparaat vervalt is in  mijn ogen niet slim. 

Dus vandaar mijn advies om die tip te negeren. 

Prettige feestdagen, 

Met vriendelijke groet, 

forum-moderator,

toevoeging: Wanneer je iets gaat ontkalken, is het dan niet verstandiger om een onkalkingsmiddel te gebruiken?

----------


## Radar

Heren, het is kerstmis!
Gezien het feit dat er al genoegzaam geschreven is omtrent schoonmaken komt er een slot op deze post.
Maar...   vraagstelling van topic founder is even iets anders.
"Is een rookmachine laten staan met rookvloeistof in de tank schadelijk?"
De 2 mogelijke antwoorden "Ja" en "Nee"zijn evident.
Ik ben echter van mening dat poster meer geholpen is met tips aangaande opslag van een rookmachine zodat ook deze na een jaar tijdens het jaarlijkse zomer kamp weer voledig inzetbaar is.

----------


## soundmenn

je kunt hem natuurlijk gewoon eens in de zoveel tijd even laten blazen doet het altijd goed (ook voor de buren) :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik denk dat het in de leiding zelf wel kwaad kan dus je kunt hem beter niet stil laten staan (niet gelijk van dag tot dag) maar wel van een paar maanden dus ik denk dat je hem het beste een keer kan laten blazen eens in de zoveel tijd.

wat betreft mdg uit de modetors mail die werken ook weer heel anders, want die hebben ook weer een grote zuurstoftank mee. 

dus voor het azijn verhaal, kun je gewoon gebruiken.
Mensen koken hun waterkoker er ook mee uit als daar kalk in zit :Smile:

----------


## DJ_wesley

kan de vloeistof na vijf jaar een hogere kalk waarde krijgen want ik heb men 5 jaar oude rookmachine ermee de knoppen op geholpen kocht daarna een nieuwe vulde die met dezelfde 5 jaar oude vloeistof en na 1 week was ie weer kapot

----------


## djjaimy

> Schoonmaakazijn heeft een ont-kalkende werking.
> 
> 
> In vloeistof zit veel water, water bevat kalk, en kalk verstopt (bij lang stilstaan) verstoppingen in de machine.
> 
> Een 1/4 tank azijn en een 1/4 tank gedestileerd water doorspuiten en je leidingen zijn 9 van de 10 keer weer schoon.
> 
> Het water dient om de geur van het azijn er later makkelijker weer uit te krijgen...
> 
> ...



 
Ik heb een skytec rookmachine en hij doet het gewoon goed en als ik op het knopje duw hoor je zo'n ding dat ie wil spuiten maar erkomt niks uit. hij is dan verstopt als ik het goed heb ofniet?. en kan ik dan gewoon azijn er in gooie en aan zette en ff spuite ofniet? en moet er dan gewoon aleen azijn in of rookvloeistof met azijn of water?

----------


## redbaronmusic

> Van stilstaan gaan die dingen kapot gek genoeg...
> Leidinkjes worden poreus, vloeistof laat eemn residu achter in je machine.
> 
> Mijn ervaring: van stilstaan gaan ze stuk!
> 
> Wat zegt de handleiding over schoonmaken?



dat is mijn ervaring ook intussen ding wordt bijna nooit gebruikt en heb voor de 2de keer lekage bij een knel kopeling wat kan ik er aan doen gewoon verwarmings tapje tussen doen of niet.
want toen ik de boel vorige keer los haalde en tegen elkaar duwde en dan weer goed recht anders gaan ze zeker lekken heb ik de boel met tangen en sleutels vast gezet op de manier vast is vast en om het lekken te voorkomen nog net 1 tikkie na gegeven onder het moto knel koppeling knelt met vast is vast maar met een tikie meer knelt hij beter

----------


## Dajos

het gekke is ik lees hier nergens iets over de verschillende merken rookvloeistof.
ik heb de afgelopen vijf jaar skytec rookvloeistof gebruikt en nooit 
gereinigd.
en hij heeft tijden gehad dat ik 4 liter per maand er doorheen spoot maar ook dat hij een jaar stil stond en nooit problemen gehad.
sinds ik in februari showtec rookvloeistof erin heb gedaan is hij nu zo verstopt dat ik een nieuwe moet kopen of het verwarmings element moet vervangen.
de leidingen waren nog helemaal doorzichtig en nu zijn ze helemaal wit uitgeslagen.
verder als je de rookmachine niet veel gebruikt koop dan niet 5 liter maar gewoon een liter flesje.
hoe ouder de rookvloeistof hoe eerder hij verstopt is.
en showtec rookvloeistof ik ben er niet weg van maar als je er 5 liter per jaar makelijk doorheen spuit zou je het gewoon erin kunnen doen.

maar voordat je hem bijvult spuit er dan wel wat gedestiliseerd water doorheen.

----------


## partydrivein

ik doe het gewoon simpel als mijn tank leeg is 
water koken en af laten koelen, daarna gewoon een drinkbeker in je tank gooien en laat maar door spuiten 
werkt super! :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mag ik dan weten waarom je het water laat koken??

Gedestileerd water is iets anders dan gekookt water. (infeite opgevangen kookcondens
water laten koken dood organismen, maar verlaagd niet het kalkgehalte of zoiets.
beste is gedestileerd water en schoonmaakazijn. dit ontkalkt de leidingen, pomp en element. lukt dit niet dan kun je wat agressiever aan de gang gaan met onverdunde azijn en als dit nog niet werkt de onderdelen demonteren en een nachtje in de azijn leggen.
Uiteraard zorgen dat dit geen elektrische componenten bevat.
Het motortje kun je vaak demonteren en uit elkaar halen en op die manier even flink in de azijn laten trekken.

Wil dit alles niet lukken, dan is of de verstopping te erg of je pompje overleden. Bestel in dat geval de juiste (originele) onderdelen en ga niet aan de gang met senseo-pompjes oid. deze kunnen een grotere hoeveelheid vloeistof verplaatsen waardoor het element dit niet volledig an laten verdampen met als gevolg zere kuiten van je gasten of erger.

----------


## partydrivein

geen idee dit werd mij aangeraden en sinds dien doe ik het zo.
maar het werkt prima nog nooit problemen met mijn rookmachine gehad :Big Grin: 

en heb je wel is meegemaakt met zo'n senseo pompje?? lijkt me wel humor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Djafterburner

Het is gevaarlijk om azijn te mengen met gedestilleerd water en dan in je rookmachine te doen...want voor de mensen die een beetje scheikunde hebben gehad zouden moeten weten dat azijn onder druk een zuur word dit is gevaarlijk...ook als je hem daarna door spuit met gwn vloeistof!!!!

Het beste is gwn reinigings vloeistof te kopen bij een erkende dealer!!deze flesjes kosten ongeveer 6,-. 

Greetz Dj afterburner.

----------


## laserguy

> voor de mensen die een beetje scheikunde hebben gehad zouden moeten weten dat azijn onder druk een zuur word dit is gevaarlijk



Azijn is altijd een zuur, druk of geen druk, dus waar maak je je druk over  :Wink: ?

Welke stoffen denk je dat er in "echte" reinigingsvloeistof zitten?

----------

